
What to do when Y Combinator comes for your industry - wglb
http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/hub/ct-bsi-hub-y-combinator-competitor-20180312-story.html
======
toomuchtodo
Observe their progress, take their innovations, and learn from their mistakes?
Failing that, buy the startup.

I dig @gt_'s idea though, and wish YC did to.

EDIT: @gt_ removed their comment, but it stated YC should work against
neoliberal politics towards more progressive socially equitable goals. You
can't on the one hand support winner take all startups, and then in the other
hand express concern for the well being of those affected by technological
progress (but do nothing about it).

------
thatgerhard
Paid marketing

